# Powerbait "spikes" for Ice Fishing?



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

I went to Cabelas this afternoon looking to buy meal worms and wax worms for this weekend's ice fishing trip....sold out of both! 

Anyone ever try those Powerbait or Gulp "spikes"? Do any good? How about those dead/preserved meal/wax worms in the vacuum bags? 

Does anyone know another place in North Utah County (AF, Lehi, Highland area) that sells meal worms and wax worms? I'd hate to drive all the way to Sportsmens Warehouse....

Thx.


----------



## stupiddog (Jan 15, 2008)

walmart is usually stocked.


----------



## The Naturalist (Oct 13, 2007)

sliverflick said:


> ......
> Does anyone know another place in North Utah County (AF, Lehi, Highland area) that sells meal worms and wax worms? I'd hate to drive all the way to Sportsmens Warehouse....
> 
> Thx.


I always get mine at one of the Pet Stores. They usually have a greater variety and better quality than Walmart or Sportsmans.(IMHO)


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks for the info stupiddog and naturalist. I've also heard about mealworms being sold at Petsmart but haven't gone yet....I guess today will be the day.

So, has anyone used those powerbait or gulp mealies? I'm curious to know if they do any good...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have used the powerbait ones and they didnt produce for me. Only tired em once.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> I bought a bottle of the white Gulp maggots and tried them side by side against real waxies. Waxies caught 3 perch and 4 bluegills where the Gulps caught none. I started dropping the Gulps down the ice hole and watching them all the way to the bottom of Mantua and not one fish even tried to eat one even though the fish would swim around them and look at them laying on bottom. I threw the bottle away after that.


Chum...chum....chum chum... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

I'll skip the Gulp maggots then, thanks for the info. 

Seems like meal worms and wax worms are in short supply. I went to Cabelas (yesterday) and Wallmart (today) and both places were sold out of both. I finally found some mealworms at Petsmart but they didn't have too many containers. Man, the mealworms at Petsmart are gigantic! They're called superworms and are about 2x or 3x the size of a normal mealworm! They have a strange funk too! Who knows, maybe the fish will tear 'em up!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Nothing off the Gulp ones, but the Powerbait ones'll work (if they are the same one's I'm thinking of) I pinch off a small part of the plastic worm and place them on an ice fly for a presentation similar to a ratso. 

Let us know how those "superworms" produce.


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

I got a chance to try out the Powerbait Honey Worms (yellow) at Strawberry today and they didn't do any good. Not a great test though since fishing was very slow for us (2 people w/ 2 poles each). I ended up with 2 fish and 1 bite......all from green or orange jig heads tipped with wax worms. My bro didn't even get a bite. We tried meal worms, wax worms and the powerbait honey worms. Slow day...


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I purchased a pack a while back and found them markedly inferior to the "real thing", even with fish that were biting everything else I would send down.


----------



## livdawg (Mar 10, 2008)

Well I guess ill have to be the one to break the bad luck of the Gulp Maggots. We went to Idaho last weekend ran out of Wxies and I happened to have a jar of Chartreuse Gulp Maggots with me. I used those the rest of the day and the action was faster than the waxies were. Could be species and different waters but they worked great for me on the BOWS


----------

